# Gun Dog Litter Threads



## WoodieSC

Please note that there has been a change to the rules regarding the posting of threads for dog litters.

*ALL litter postings are now FREE... BUT... they MUST be posted in the new Gun Dog Classifieds sub-forum in the Gun Dog Forum. The thread will automatically be deleted after 90 days, which will hopefully be enough time to find good homes for the litter. *

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/forums/gun-dog-classifieds.118/

After you've posted a thread in that sub-forum, you can then post a thread here in the NC/SC forum with a *link* to your add in the Gun Dog forum.

Again, all dog litter ads are now free to post, but must be posted in that GD Classified sub-forum. 

Please let NCBADGES or myself know if you have any questions.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------

